

The Case for the 32-hour Workweek - jrs235
http://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/396527/case-32-hour-workweek/?single_page=true

======
mojo74
I'm working on this one. Over the last three years I've reduced my 40+ hour
week, firstly to 37.5 now down to 36.5 hours. I can't say I'm any more or less
productive but on the upside as well I have increased my salary by another £4k
in that time too. By and large I'm not a greedy man but my wife has always
reminded me that what I do should be for the benefit of my family. That can
mean more money but more importantly it is about being around while the kids
are young. You can't get that time back.

